# iPad Pro ou iPad Air ?



## Jergal (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Souhaitant me faire un beau cadeau de noël, j'ai décidé d'acquérir un iPad mais j'hésite entre :
- l'iPad Air
- l'iPad Pro 2018
Je pense avoir une utilisation relativement classique (séries, musique, apps, jeux) mais je pense aussi m'en servir pour dessiner et taffer un peu avec l'Apple Pencil. 
Mon dilemme est le suivant, pour le prix d'un iPad Pro sans rien, je peux limite acquérir un iPad Air 256go avec le Pencil 1G et le smart keyboard, pensez-vous que c'est un meilleur choix ? 
Evidemment je devrais rallonger mon budget (900 euros) pour avoir un matos équivalent (iDevice et accessoires) si je pars sur le pro (même si le 120 hz et les speakers stereo font vraiment envie)

J'ai entendu dire que la latence pencil iPad Air était presque nulle avec iPad OS, ce qui me fait penser que le Air serait pas un si mauvais choix 
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci d’avance !


----------

